# Forum > News > OC News >  MMOwned

## janzi9

Needs to be put up on World of Warcraft xtremetop100.com or something. They pull in alot of members a day if your in the top 10. And trust me, it isn't that hard to get into the top 10.

----------


## Matt

at the bottom of the main pages index.. we needa get lotsa clicks.

----------


## janzi9

K  :Wink:

----------

